# Chat Room



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

can we get a different type of chat room.. I can't get into the chat room we have now... I want a chart room that is easy to get into.. 

iloveyou


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 11, 2007)

Theres some ladies in there right now gk.

mIRC: Download mIRC

download that sign it all in and choose your nick name or whatever then type

/server dalnet
/join #rollitup

and you should be in there in no time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

how about a simple chat room that is easy for me to get into with downloading anything...

THANKS NGT BUT i have a MAC.. and that file was not recognizable..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 11, 2007)

try this one then

Pure Mac: IRC, MUD & Instant Messaging - Software for Macintosh


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 11, 2007)

Come on, try it. We would love to have you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> try this one then
> 
> Pure Mac: IRC, MUD & Instant Messaging - Software for Macintosh


trying now.. thanks bro!!

love


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 11, 2007)

unable to connect


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

*Ahh Too bad garden knowm. I agree with chiceh. We'd LOVE to chat with you. I hope you find a way to get in. I've been there a half dozen times and always have fun. Especially when us chick take over.  *


Garden Knowm said:


> unable to connect


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Hey NGT. Was that you in the chat room tonight as nongreen?_
_Someone said it was you but I wasn't sure. I didn't stay for long but just so I know for the next time. Is it?_



nongreenthumb said:


> try this one then
> 
> Pure Mac: IRC, MUD & Instant Messaging - Software for Macintosh


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 11, 2007)

so what chat room because every time i go in there is like 1 or 2 people not talking


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 12, 2007)

UG... i need IN!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 12, 2007)

tip the bouncer at the door !


----------



## Lacy (Dec 17, 2007)

_Yes I find that too Cali. I think there is a lot more pm 'ing in there than group chat. Its sad really because if they want to do that why not just use msn or something?_


CALIGROWN said:


> so what chat room because every time i go in there is like 1 or 2 people not talking


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone chatting in Live Chat tonight?


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Dec 19, 2007)

me, im in the chat for a while


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 19, 2007)

IRC is a problem for lots of people. Lots of firewalls are set to deny IRC access. Probably with good reason. There are lots of people and bots out there on the IRC with other than your best interest at heart. 

It is also kind of complicated, inasmuch as there are lots and lots of different IRC servers out there. Does anybody know which server is the official home of Rollitup? 

There are lots of alternatives to IRC out there. It's mostly a matter of agreeing on where to meet, and when. 

The ones that come to mind most readily that are free are Skype and Paltalk.
Skype official website &#8211; free download and free calls and internet calls Chat | Chat Rooms | Paltalk


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 19, 2007)

weak, was in today like 5 people. Need to drop the historic irc, and switch to something java, or flash. Webcams would be amazing not really to see faces, which would be acceptable and brave but to see actual livecams of grows with super lighting. Meaning grows would look good even on crappy cams with the lights.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 19, 2007)

What are the cons for flash or java chat rooms?

Why do we use irc?


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 19, 2007)

anyone know of open chat with webcams, and i shouldnt even have to say it but free


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well security is always a concern. The IRC has a long history of people fucking with the unsuspecting. I imagine it's always a possibility with other types of chat, it''s just that the IRC is so old, that people have been playing with it forever. Every twellve year old hacker wannabe in the WORLD knows how to find software to cause mischief on the IRC... its like a rite of passage.

A java or flash enviornment is no guarntee of security. Otherwise the newer chat clients are lots easier to use, offer native support for file transfer, voice chat, webcams, etc.

If you haven't tried Skype yet you definitely should. It''s like a free telephone, with lots of awesome bells and whistles.

Skype official website &#8211; free download and free calls and internet calls

Really... check it out!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 20, 2007)

I am not sure why you all have problems getting in there. When it is loading it says Java.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

How to start live chat?


----------

